# Wellman conception success?



## kaye

I posted this in ttc but no response so hoping someone on here might have success with it?


Hi All 

Has anyones partner taken Wellman conception and have improved Sperm Analysis results? 

We have had 2 SA tests, 1st one was pretty bad but 2nd one was alot better but count, motility and morphology still had room for alot of improvement. So my hubby started wellman conception last week. 

Would love to hear some succes stories. 

sending lots of to us all xxx


----------



## MariaF

My DH started taking Wellman Conception a few weeks ago. His SA about 6 weeks ago were fine - very high count and motility but low morphology (only 8%)
He did another SA at the private clinic before our IUI last week and although Ive not had the actual numbers the nurse said it was "absolutely fine!". So I took it as an improvement.

Also, the nurse said that lifestyle changes havea huge impact on male sperm quality. My DH also cut down on the alcohol big time and then the Wellman....I think it's worth taking!:thumbup:


----------



## reversal

my dh had a sa in june after a vasectomy reversal which wasnt great he then started taking well man concieve and had another sa in november which was much better but he had high levels of anti sperm, he carried on taking wellman and we got our bfp on 8/12 so good luck I hope it works for you's x


----------



## kaye

Im hoping it works. Im lucky my partner does not smoke and rarely drinks alcohol but he does need to lose some weight and eat better, which we are both working on together. 

Is it ok to take extra zinc and vitamin c at same time? 

our last SA results were 67.5million, 23% Fast progressive 23% slow progressive, 11.5% morphology. 

Wow reversal, hope it works like that for us, would love to see a BFP very soon.


----------



## dreamofabean

My dh takes these as he has very poor motility and our fs told us they were a waste of time and unlikely to make much difference at all :( He'd just bought some more though so is still taking them x


----------



## reversal

these are my dh new results from nhs on 9th of november
volume 4.0 
concentration 64 ml
motility progressive 33 %
non progressive 18% 
immotile 49
total number of 
sperm per ejaculate 256 m
morphology 5 %
agglutination + small
white blood cells <1 <1m/ml
viscosity 1 1=non viscous, 3=viscous
comment on bottom of test says" good count, borderline motility
and morphology, high levels of anti sperm antibodies tobe 
expected after vas+vas reversal"
this test was carried out when sperm was 30 minutes old 

looks like your results are even better and we still did it I also use concieve plus gel


----------



## sugarlove

My hubby started taking Wellman after his last SA and his morph has gone up from 3% to 4%. Doesn't sound like a massive difference, but it puts him in the normal range according to World Health. He has only been on the vits for 7 weeks and he's due to be retested after a full 12 weeks, so hopefully it will have improved again.

Unfortunately the motility has dropped from 60 to 45%. Anyone know if this is bad? His count is 65 million.


----------



## dreamofabean

My dh was told that 50% motility is normal and 2% morph is withiun normal range, although i had read that 4% was normal!x


----------



## sugarlove

thanks dreamofabean. The rates of normal seem:shrug: to differ all over the UK


----------



## kaye

we were told yes 50% motility but that can be made up of fast & slow. 

So on ours we had 23% fast and 23% slow but progressive so not far off the 50%. (i read so many different things,its confuses me just trying to listen to my doctor, but maybe he lying lol)


----------



## dreamofabean

That's kind of what we were told kaye! That they can be the excellent and good swimmers % added together to get the 50% motility x


----------



## kaye

thats made me feel better only a few percent away. I will get his swimmers winning the biggest race of their life and getting the prize of a nice eggy! lol 

We increased all fruit & vegtables aswell which surely gonna help

good luck ladies


----------



## Belgrove

DH has not long started taking these, he also showed low morph. Due another SA very soon. Will see then if it improves..


----------



## kaye

Belgrove said:


> DH has not long started taking these, he also showed low morph. Due another SA very soon. Will see then if it improves..

Good luck with the SA test! Please let us know if they have helped. Quite interested to see. 

What were your last results, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Belgrove

Yeah No prob, don not have them here but will get them and keep you posted. I don'd mind you asking at all :thumbup:


----------



## brumbar

Ladies you could try grapeseed extract or resevatol (sp?) for motility. Ours went to 75% from average of 40%(5 tests). DH also did 1000mg vit c and same dose vit e daily -helps with DNA fragmentation. Our morphology varies between 3and 5%, but there's nothing to improve that, they say that if there's no medical issue it's probably caused by enviromental toxins and/or oxidative stress.


----------



## kaye

brumbar said:


> Ladies you could try grapeseed extract or resevatol (sp?) for motility. Ours went to 75% from average of 40%(5 tests). DH also did 1000mg vit c and same dose vit e daily -helps with DNA fragmentation. Our morphology varies between 3and 5%, but there's nothing to improve that, they say that if there's no medical issue it's probably caused by enviromental toxins and/or oxidative stress.

Wow gonna look into the grapeseed extract, what is resevatol? thats a good increase! Thanks xx


----------

